# My personal opinion about DIMC



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

*Dow International Medical College Karachi Pakistan*

I would like to alert all Overseas Pakistani students - for God sake do not consider
any Pakistani Medical College. No education and no standard at all. The colleges are interested in U S Dollar as it is very top business at present.

The students in DIMC are suffering very badly. The first batch entered in Jun 2007
and second batch in December 2007 are in semester 9 and semester 8. Till now, they did not have any chance to go in the ward and involve in clinical rotation. OPD just show off. In 2007, they charged US$10,000 then $11000 and now from Oct 2011, increased to $15000. These mafia making big money. They do not care students learn or go to the hell.

Sep 2011, the present report is that they open DOW HOSPITAL, have admitted six patients only but if you see the prospectus 2011, it seems they are doing wonderful. UNCHI DOOKAN PIKHI PAKWAN is a pharase. ALL LIE. Please convey message in all over the world to be careful and never consider that place as you can not handle dishonest VC and faculties.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea... is this just your input? Just wondering.
The first 2 batches had problems with them simply because the that time DIMC was first opened and wasn't fully complete with it's facilities and curriculum. By now, its at a good standing.
If you want to know things, I'll let you know. There are many things that you don't know. Every school has its pros and cons alright? It takes time for a school to set up and it's fairly brand new. The curriculum is perfectly fine and has been improved. If you want to know about the curriculum, let me know.
The clinical rotations were an issue for the first couple batches. It's not a big issue now since now the school is getting stable.
Seriously next time please think twice before posting such things. You don't know what your talking about. For you information all schools take US dollars for foreigners. Do your research.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Your off-topic posts have been moved. While some sort of criticism or feedback is always welcome, openly bashing a place and slander are crossing the line. If some sort of factual discussion can still actually take place, then feel free to proceed, otherwise this thread will soon be closed.

Thanks.


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

ann00 said:


> I would like to alert all Overseas Pakistani students - for God sake do not consider
> any Pakistani Medical College. No education and no standard at all. The colleges are interested in U S Dollar as it is very top business at present.
> 
> The students in DIMC are suffering very badly. The first batch entered in Jun 2007
> ...




Foolish remarks... for someone that most likely doesnt even go to Med School. Whats wrong pal? Not enough SAT scores? LOL This college is perfectly fine and recognized..


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Honestly, every school has it's problems. DIMC is still getting off the ground, but they've definitely made a lot of changes. The conditions are a lot better for the newer batches (like mine) as compared the first batches. They're improving a lot, alhamdullilah, and I hope that they continue to do so.


----------



## Whiterabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

I was scared for a little after reading Ann00's words about DIMC. Thank you Wasaykhan and Mashaal for helping put my mind to ease. I am 100% attending there in October and I am just beginning to panic about everything. 

You guys have already made the transition from the US to a Paki med school, so you probably know what I am feeling now. I feel like crying because I am so scared, but at the same time I am so excited about learning medicine, which has always been my life dream.


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

For Rizwan Alvi
My name is Waseem and I am in Chicago, was interested to join med school especially dow univ. but so much adverse reports i got from my family that i changed my mind. Can you update me what is good things happening in this Dow Int. college? Do the batch started clinical rotations in ward? How many patients were admitted at present in Dow Hospital? Help me so I could plan.


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

well to clear your doubts my friend you can go to this link below of the DOW university site and check out their time tables , then all your doubts about rotations will be cleared  

Link : Dow University of Health Sciences::: Curriculum


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

ann00 said:


> For Rizwan Alvi
> My name is Waseem and I am in Chicago, was interested to join med school especially dow univ. *but so much adverse reports i got from my family that i changed my mind.* Can you update me what is good things happening in this Dow Int. college? Do the batch started clinical rotations in ward? How many patients were admitted at present in Dow Hospital? Help me so I could plan.


Sadly what you're talking about is probably all opinionated biases without much factual evidence underneath.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

That was really an immature move. Making opinions based on rumors? Rather ask someone who has experience in this or goes to the school. I don't see why you would get all hyper on this.


----------



## siatec (Aug 6, 2011)

Well i do not know if you have any sort of Disliking towards Dow University of Health sciences or in particular Dow international medical college . If you look up any medical prospectus us international students have to pay Fees in US Dollars either it even be a engineering college , According to what i heard that for a student to apply on a local seat he should have completed 4 years of schooling in pakistan to be eligible for a local seat , Mafia well you should know money is the order of the world at the moment slide down to UAE where the fees of one year in medical colleges hikes up to about 1 lakh Uae dirhams which is about 27000 US dollars ??? yet still the standard of Pakistani medical education is way better and known worldwide , thats how graduates from Pakistan are also settled all over the world , i have my Uncle and aunt who themselves Graduated from DUHS of Dow medical college , they aced their steps and got residencies in Psychiatry and Neurology . Its not even your own personal opinion about the college , its that of the others , first find out what you think about it if you say money is the issue then you would say Agha khan is the biggest mafia of all time as  they take  23,000 US dollars per year from students  Now dont tell me Agha khan isn't known anywhere ??  Please stop confusing other students on the threads , i appreciate you writing what you heard but somehow directing and telling people what is right that its wrong not acceptable .. See from your very eyes and then speak about what is what , i speak because i have seen .  <br>


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that ann00 is completely off base with what he wrote above. Obviously there are hundreds of reasons why medical education in Pakistan is an excellent choice. 

I think we can go ahead and close this thread now.


----------

